# 14 Mos Old Battery Cooked



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

While camping over the 4th I smelled a foul order coming from the from of the trailer. After investigation it turned out to be the battery. The battery was very hot and the leads from the camper were also very hot. I opened the top if the battery and inside was dry and black.

What happened.







The battery is only 14 months old! The output from the converter appears to be normal as discribed in the manual.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bummer 54telluride!

I don't think the dealers go out of their way to put particularly good batteries on these things. Mine was done after one season, but did not go dry like yours. In fact, even though I check the water level in mine before every trip, I have only had to add water once. And that was only about 1/4". I have to wonder if there is something else going on there? I would hate to see you put a brand new battery in, and fry it too! Any chance the casing might be cracked?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

What is your maintenance history? Have you had to add water or have you ever checked it? I need to add water maybe twice a year.

What are you seeing for voltage output from the converter.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

It does sound like the classic "cooked battery" syndrome, but the hot wires have me wondering about some sort of short to ground. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

All, 
Thanks for your input. I have never checked the water level in the battery which is probably the biggest problem. The output is reading about 14.5 to 15V(my old ampmeter is not very good at low DC readings) from the converter. I don't know about the short issue. All wires look good and the reading is consistant at the converter box and the ends of the wires at the batery.

I suspect my lack of battery maintenance will cost me a new deep cycle battery.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Is that 14.5 to 15 vdc with the battery disconnected?? If it is your converter may have issues. If you have never checked the battery electrolyte level then that is your first issue. You need to check it at least once every 3 months when the trailer is plugged in all the time.

This level of voltage will kill your battery if left on for any length of time. The max you should get is between 14.2 and 14.5 for the first 4 hours if the battery is drained.

With a fully charged battery the converter will put out 13.1 to 13.2 vdc. If the battery is disconnected it can be as much as 13.6 but should be a little less.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I experienced the same odor and thought it was a propane leak. Thanks to Bull Elk for letting me know to check the battery. Although I had just added water prior to the trip, it was dry again. The dealer said the converter was putting out the right amount so don't know why it drained so quickly. Dealer put in new battery and we had a successful trip.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I just check the batteries every time I fill up the propane tanks, which is about 3 times a summer.

Works for me.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I check mine once a month since it is plugged in 24/7

Don


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I cooked mine after not checking for about 2 months. They were always fine and needed just a little water after 30 days. But then one day.....


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Jim,

I would be looking along the lines that Andy is talking about. Do you have a voltmeter, you said ampmeter which measures current and you measure current but putting the ampmeter in serial? A voltmeter you put in in parrelel and when testing should always have the load connected to it.

A battery shouldn't get cooked to bone dry whether your adding water or not.It sounds like you are charging at too high of a rate. I replaced 100's of automotive batteries in my day and finding dry ones was rather rare.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

54telluride said:


> I suspect my lack of battery maintenance will cost me a new deep cycle battery.
> [snapback]128308[/snapback]​


Since you need to replace, you might think about going to two 6 volt batteries. That's what I am going to do when mine finally go.


----------

